# White Burton Toe Cap Straps



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

*White Burton Toe Cap*

I've got white Burton C16's that I love but would like to swap out the front strap for a toe cap. I've found tons of blacks ones for sale online, but want to find white ones to match my bindings. Anyone know where I can size L? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

no luck. cant seem to find em in white for ya.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

i have them in white camoflauge that i purchased for $40 last year. it's brand new. pm me if you're interested.


----------

